# Dandelion Vs Catsear Flower



## buckby09 (Oct 8, 2010)

Hi Everyone, for a while now I have been picking Dandelion flowers for my Bearded Dragon.......well at least I thought I was, until today!! I understand that Beardies love Dandelions and there leaves. For the first time today I thought I'd try her on the leaves and realised that the leaves are quite leathery and furry, I thought I'd google Dandelion leaves and to my surprise I found the Catsear flower or aka false Dandelion, which I have been giving my Beardie. Does anyone know any information about this flower? I don't want to make my Beardie sick. Thank you! :|


----------



## Grunter023 (Oct 8, 2010)

I would also like to know as I have prolly been feeding mine the wrong ones also - I just grab the yellow ones that pop up in the back yard. Also those yellow daisy ones that pop up in a lot of people's lawns - are they safe for beardies to eat?


----------



## 1issie (Oct 8, 2010)

Grunter023 said:


> I would also like to know as I have prolly been feeding mine the wrong ones also - I just grab the yellow ones that pop up in the back yard. Also those yellow daisy ones that pop up in a lot of people's lawns - are they safe for beardies to eat?



you mean soursobs??,i gave a flower to my beardie and he seemed alright.


----------



## Bez84 (Oct 8, 2010)

Catsears have a hollow stem with a milky sap dont they? Im sure ive fed both to our dragon and doesnt seem to have any ill effect im sure they pop up in fields where wild beardys have a nibble.


----------



## dossy (Oct 8, 2010)

if he keeps eating them then id assume they are ok. because if it was bad then it would lern not to eat it again. i think iv been feeding both of those flowers and my berdie is fine. those yellow dasies are they the ones with yellow petels and black midle??


----------



## Grunter023 (Oct 8, 2010)

The tall plant in this picture is what I sometimes feed my beardies the flowers of - anyone know what weed it is and if its safe for beardies? And the weed on the ground is the daisy type one I am wondering if it can be fed the flowers of? Also what type of weed is it? Is that capeweed?


----------



## 1issie (Oct 8, 2010)

oh,i thought you ment the little sour sobs


http://www.google.com.au/imgres?img...=/images?q=soursob&um=1&hl=en&sa=X&tbs=isch:1


----------



## sammy_sparkles (Oct 8, 2010)

i suppose if you have been feeding them those you would be able to tell if it was having an ill effect on them by looking at the type of poop thats comes out afterwards? 

at my old place i used to take my blues out on the lawn and they would eat the yellow flowers, i just assumed they were dandilions...now im not so sure.


----------



## andrew_p (Oct 8, 2010)

thats is quite a large link


----------



## 1issie (Oct 8, 2010)

andrew_p said:


> thats is quite a large link



The one i put up????,didn't have a clue how that happened!!!LOL


----------



## Bez84 (Oct 8, 2010)

tall weed looks like milk thistle, rabbits love it, not sure if its ok for beardys.


----------



## buckby09 (Oct 8, 2010)

I believe that the Dandelion has 1 flower to 1 stem the Catsear has numerous flowers to 1 stem. Catsear left pic, Dandi right pic.....I'm thinking Beardies etc wouldn't eat them if they were sinister? 





Thank you for your posts guys and gals just needed to ask!!!  Appreciate all your help!!


----------



## 1issie (Oct 8, 2010)

danilions=low in a bunch

Catsear=up high


----------



## PhilK (Oct 9, 2010)

I know cats ears are toxic to some species of domestic animal but don't know about beardies sorry


----------



## Kitah (Oct 9, 2010)

I wonder if fireweed is toxic to beardies as well? It can cause major issues in production animals and horses, I know that much. Though these are fairly easy to recognise, due to the fewer number of petals 

Factsheet - Senecio madagascariensis


----------

